# dry rock



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

looking at two different places so far (if you recommend others, let me know) for my dry rock

50 Pound box Key Largo Rock, <br>Now Pre Cycled - DS-50

or 

Live Rock - Tampa Bay Saltwater Aquacultured Live Rock - Price List

or maybe a combination of both?

it appears that the Fiji rock is no longer available on marcorocks.

thanks for the input


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have never dealt with Tampa Bay Saltwater rock, so I can't speak to them. However, after spending a few minutes browsing their site, I am somewhat cynical about their packages and livestock. I find it hard to believe that people are having such easy success with some of the difficult animals they are showing in these displays.

On the other hand, I can say that you will be satisfied with MarcoRocks.com. I have a good amount of Key Largo rock, and I would not hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

sounds good to me....i was a litle leary about a few things on their site, mainly that one of the suggestions is to spread an inch of sand on the bottom of the tank, and that they recommend only 1lb per gallon. I also didn't really agree with how "the package" was setup. From my understanding a tank cycle should only have rocks and sand in it, no crabs or sponges or coarls or whatnot. So "the package" just doesn't make sense to me. OH and another thing....on one of testamonys a customer was thrilled that he was given a few FREE mantis shrimp. From what i understand u DO NOT want these in your tank. Guess that was a bonus, i dont know...maybe they were meant to be eaten.lol.....either way i was only interested in the dry rock, but there is no shipping calculator on the site, so i will probably end up with marco rocks. thanks for the input.


----------



## abfisher (Mar 26, 2008)

How much dry rock do I need for a 55 gl sw tank?


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

orginally i was looking to have around 100-150lbs, since i started adding i have about 20lbs now, so im thinkin probably closer to 100lbs


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

abfisher said:


> How much dry rock do I need for a 55 gl sw tank?


You will probably need a total of 75-100 pounds of rock, depending on the density of the rock you select. The more dense, the heavier a rock weighs for its size, so you need more rock. You won't know exactly until you start creating your display.

Keep in mind, you will want to use at least 25% live rock so that you have a nice diversity of life.


----------

